# Lien Neville vs. Elisabeth Blanctorche (hotness battle)



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 22, 2008)

I was thinking of having a contest well its a tournament I made up determined on characters from KOF on their hotness well only the girls if thats allright?

11th match

Lien Neville



vs.

Elisabeth Blanctorche



Who's hotter?


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 22, 2008)

Lien since she seems to have a better body...
But this is kind of an even fight, really.
I could just as well go and vote for Elisabeth instead of Lien.

Good "fight", man.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 22, 2008)

Who is Lien Neville where she from?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 22, 2008)

She is from King of Fighters Maximum Impact 1 and 2. you may also know part 2 by its american name King of Fighters 2006.


----------



## Vicious (Feb 22, 2008)

Their pretty much even to me. imo
but ill go with Elisabeth Blanctorche, because if i dont pick her she'll whip me.


----------

